# [SOLVED] Dell 1545 Temperature Problems



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

Hi there, I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop computer which I have been trying to fix the last couple weeks. My problem started when I switched the motherboard of the laptop. I noticed that the replacement motherboard I received in the mail did not have one of those blue colored thermal pads over what I think might be either the northbridge, southbridge, or GPU. I noticed that the gap between the heatsink and this processor looking like chip was big, so I went online and tried looking for a new thermal pad which I had no luck finding. I made some Google searches about putting thermal paste instead of a thermal pad so I went ahead and put some Arctic Silver 5 on both. I noticed that the temperature were pretty high so I made more research and found out that Arctic Silver 5 was not so great for this application, the majority suggested IC Diamond 7 because it "wouldn't run" and because it is more "waxy" than Arctic Silver. So I tried IC Diamond and only noticed a slight difference in temperatures. I read more and decided to reapply the stuff another time but this time using 91% isopropyl alcohol, since I was using 70% and got the feeling that it might not have been that clean. During the cleaning process I noticed that the thermal paste got really messy, and got all fogged up around the northbridge, southbridge, whatever chip. I tried cleaning it off with cotton swabs and even tried coffee filters which turned out to be really stiff and didn't help. I reapplied the stuff generously but also keeping in mind not to make a big mess again.

These are the results:









These temperatures were taken while stress testing, I stress tested the computer for one hour before without shutting down or any problems but I am afraid that this will develop into a bigger problem in the future. The computer when idle runs near 40C and when in use it reaches 40-50C, and thats just web browsing. Slight use gets it to about 45-50C. When I use something like netflix it reaches near 60C and if I record these temps it could actually get hotter than what I recorded with stress testing. I have another laptop with everything the same, even a faster processor, this one is the intel T4200 by the way, and the cores on that computer run at about 32C (perhaps a bit lower) when idle and hardly go up during use. So my question is what could I do about this problem? The computer hasn't overheated but when using heavy applications and watching videos it doesn't take long for the fan to start spinning at full speed, which I know could decrease its lifespan. And with the computer getting so warm, I don't want other components to get messed up. Thank you.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

Hello desolator and welcome to TSF,

The chip you are referring to is most likely the GPU.

Piling thermal compound to fill the gap between the GPU die and the is not the answer. It will become an insulator and could damage the chip.

You can do one of two things.

Replace the thermal pad (available in abundance on eBay).
Use a copper shim that is cut to the proper dimensions. Do not use a penny.

If you decide to try and use a copper shim, you will need to solder it to the heatsink assembly to prevent it from slipping loose and causing a short. If you do not know how to do this, please replace the silicon thermal pad instead.

Also, your CPU temperatures are within normal operating ranges.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

Thanks for the advice, I went ahead and ordered thermal pads, I hope these will turn out to be a good product:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I decided to get that size because of the thickness and I will be able to try it on other computers as well.

About the copper shim, when you say solder, do you mean getting solder and soldering the shim onto the assembly? I might ask my brother to do this since he is pretty good at soldering. Should the shim be the same size as the one for the CPU? By the way, I have read on other forums about removing thermal compound that is stuck on those little transistors or whatever you call them around the GPU, what would you recommend for this and would this cause a problem as well?


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

bump


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

Yes... I mean solder the shim to the heatsink assembly. The shim would be approximately the same size as the silicon pad. Soldering the shim would require a butane torch and tinning flux. Only do this if you (or your brother) are comfortable with open flame soldering. An iron will not transfer enough heat into the assembly to properly flow the solder.

As for cleaning the transistors on the top of the CPU and GPU, use 90%+ Denatured Alcohol or Isopropyl Alcohol and cotton swabs. Let them completely dry before applying fresh compound.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

Would thermal adhesives work as well? I was wondering if I could just glue a copper shim on. Thanks.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

Oh and btw, does the thickness of the thermal pad on the GPU matter? Those on the link posted above are 3 mm thick, would it get squished against the heatsink anyways? Would that gap be filled better?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

The silicon thermal pads should have adhesive backs.

I would solder a copper shim.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

bump

Do you think you can give me a short and brief tutorial on what are the steps I should take if I solder a copper shim to the assembly? I am thinking about doing it but I want to know what would be the do's and dont's of this task. Also, would gluing the copper shim with Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive work well? If so, I might consider doing that task. Thank you!ray:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

If you are at all unsure on what to do, I suggest using the stock silicon pad. The copper shim idea was just a suggestion. 

If I have the opportunity in the next few weeks I will attempt to make a video on soldering to help.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

Thanks I would really appreciate that! For the meantime I will go ahead and see what results I get from using the stock thermal pad, thanks again! ray:


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

bump

Hi there, I just want to report that things are going okay with my Dell 1545. The computer still gets warm, but not excessively as before. I was looking at copper shims on eBay since there are many and I wanted to know if the shim would have to be the exact same size of the die, does it really matter as long as it covers that entire surface? I also bought a tube of Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive to give it a try, but I am not sure how much to apply.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

Sorry about that desolator, I just got back from vacation. Unfortunately I can't make a video on how-to at the moment. I don't a spare of that style heatsink or a copper shim available. 

The copper shim will need to be about the same size as the thermal pad. Slightly larger than the die so to act like a heat spreader.

I still don't recommend the shim unless you are proficient solderer. It requires patience, a steady hand and experience (to get the proper heat levels). 

As for thermal adhesive. (I am assuming between the shim and heatsink) You should only need a small spot. Clean both surfaces thouroghly with 90%+ Isopropyl, let them dry completely and apply a spot of thermal adhesive to the shim and to the heatsink. Then put them together and apply the required pressure for the time required by the adhesive to set.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Dell 1545 Temperature Problems*

I understand gavinzach, I will probably try buying some spare used heatsinks for a different model laptop I have laying around since they are quite cheap on ebay. I will run stress tests with the thermal pad and then compare them with results from that modification. I will also try out how a glued on copper shim is compared to one that has been soldered on. Thanks for all the help!


----------

